# Midi-Tower oder Big-Tower??



## ro0ney (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse welches folgende Aspekte haben sollte:
-max. 250€
-gutes Belüftungssystem --> aber trotzdem leise
-sehr gute Verarbeitung --> es soll nichts klappern oder wackeln
-genügend Platz für größe CPU-Kühler wie Noctua D14!
-alle Kabel sollten gut verlegen werden können--> ambesten hinter den Mainboard
-ausreichend Platz für lange Grafikkarten
-gute Festplattenentkopplung
-keine lauten Lüfter!!

Habe mir folgende Tower in die Vorauswahl genommen:

Midi-Tower:
-Silverstone SST-FT02B Fortress
-vielleicht das neue RC 690 II wenn es dann rauskommt
-Lian Li PC-B25FB

Big - Tower:
-LianLi B70 --> liegt eigentlich über mein limit!
-Cooler Master - RC-840
-Cooler Master - COSMOS

Somit ergeben sich ein "paar" Fragen:
1.Ist die Auswahl erstmal in Ordnung?
2.Ist für eine gute Lüftung ein BIg-Tower von Vorteil?
3. Ist ein Hot-Swap-System überhaupt in der Lage eine Festplatte zu entkopllen?
4. Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine neuen Lüfter für eine Grafikarte anbaue die nicht den "Air-Flow" des Fortress 02 nicht unterstützt, wirk sich das dann extrem schlecht aus auf die Kühlung?
5. Ist eine Dämung überhaupt von Vorteil?  (Temperaturen der Komponeten seigt ja dann eigentlich an, oder?)


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - COSMOS Serie » Cooler Master Cosmos RC-1000K-KKN2-GP - PURE BLACK

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Obsidian 800D Big Tower Window - black

Diese Gehäuse sind auf alle Fälle der Hammer.
Aber brauchst du wirklich so etwas?

Kenn deine hardware nicht, aber wollte mir auch erst so einen holen. Aber jetzt wird wohl das lancool k62. Trotzdem Top und guter Airflow. Und 150€ billiger. Aber ich denke ich warte noch bis Coolermaster den RC692er rausbringt und schau mir dann die tests an. soll was airflow angeht noch mal einen draufsetzen.

Ich denke ein Gehäuse für 100€ ist völlig ausreichend, auch wenn es dir wirklich um Design geht. ich mein 150€ sind schon nicht wenig. Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung was du mit dem Geld machst.
Wenn ich mir nicht überlegen müsste was ich sonst damit machen könnte würde es bei mir wahrscheinlich das Obsidian oder so etwas werden...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
VG Jakob


----------



## ro0ney (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Obsidian 800D ist ja sehr auf Wasserkühlung ausgelegt. Hab in einer Review erfahren das nur ein Lüfter für Frischluft sorgt und somit dieser entwas überlastet ist.

Habe ja zur Zeit einen Dell-Rechner und der hat eine Plastikfront. Da diese zu klappern anfängt wenn man eine DVD einlegt oder die Vibrationen der Festplatte nur sehr mäßig auffängt überlege ich gerade deshalb mehr Geld zu investieren wenn ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstelle. Ich will einfach diese Klappergeräusche nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das du beim K62 damit probleme haben wirst. hast du dir mal die Reviews angeschaut?
Hinterlässt eigentlich einen sehr guten eindruck. Und kein Klappern. Kunststoff heißt nicht gleich klappern. wenn dass dein problem ist dann Lian Li PC-P50.

Ansonsten dürfte der auch nicht schlecht sein, wenn auch vom design nicht jedermanns sache. hier mit window gibt es auch ohne mit nocheinem 200mm lüfter und 20€ weniger.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SGC-6000-KWN1-GP Sniper - Window Edition


----------



## ro0ney (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir gerade ne Review durchgelesen. Scheint ja praktisch das selbe Gehäuse wie das LianLi B25FB zu sein. Ist wirklich ne Überlegung werd. Werde aber mir dann das 690II noch genauer ansehen wenn es draußen ist.

Ab wann ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert einen Bigtower dem Miditower vorzuziehen?? Nur wenn man intern eine Wasserkühlung verbauen will?


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

ja ich denke das ist ein kriterium. Abgesehen davon auch die Optik (ist für jeden Mensch verschieden reizvoll  ) und der Platz eines. Mit Triple SLI und e-Atx und 2 360er Radis in nem Miditower wirds eng^^ 
obwohl ich glaube das sehr viele sich einen big.tower nur aufgrund der optik kaufen, aber das seh ich absolut ein, denn es gibt wirklich geniale Bigtower kunstwerke.  (da könnte man fast dahinschmelzen)


----------



## ro0ney (17. Dezember 2009)

welches sind denn e-ATX Mainboards? und passen die dann auch in einen MIDI-Tower?


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Dezember 2009)

E-ATX sind meines wissens nach nur für den Server-Bereich gedacht, daher für dich uninteressant - und nein, Midi-Gehäuse haben keinen Platz für diese.


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

meiner meinung nach gibt es auch einige evga e-atx teile.

Edit: Ich meine Boards, bevor noch einer fragt


----------



## herethic (17. Dezember 2009)

Big Tower sorgen für bessere Kühlung.Bist du sicher das max. 250 € ausgeben willst?Selbst High-End spieler scheuen es meistens über 200 zu gehen aber ok.
Das beste was du momentan an Luftkühlung bekommst ist das Raven 2.
Ich hab selber ein CM storm sniper.
Es hat ein gutes Belüftungssystem,ob es Leise ist kann ich dir  Spontan nicht sagen meins ist ertraäglich laut hab aber auch einen Boxed drin,da ist aber auch Lüftersteuerung drin.Auf Pcghx gibt es tests von dem Teil da steht bestimmt was über die Lautstärke.
Deine Rästlichen bedingungen erfüllt es auch.
Mein Persöhnlicher Favorit für dich wäre das Lian-Li-pc-p80 bis auf Entkopplung erfüllt es deine Ansprüche vollends.


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

Problem ist die Tür. Ich finde eine Tür am Case sieht ******* aus und ist nebenbei auch noch gänzlich unpraktikabel. Sniper ist gut. Sonst auch Antec Twelvehundred. Ist nur etwas lauter mit Stock-Lüftern.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle LIAN LI nehmen, ist wirklich top, da kannst du eigendlich nicht viel Falsch machen.

Ansonsten denke ich passt dieses Case perfekt zu deinen Anforderungen - ähnliches Belüftungskonzept wie beim Raven:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT02-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B Fortress - black

Edit: das Twelve Hundred von Antec hat meines wissens keine Serienmäßige Festplatten entkopplung!


----------

